
Detroit's 100 greatest songs - rmason
https://www.freep.com/story/entertainment/music/2016/06/05/detroits-100-greatest-songs-full-list/84830602/
======
DrScump
I would have included:

Edwin Starr's "25 Miles"

Rare Earth's cover of "Get Ready"

Was (not Was)'s "Spy in the House of Love" and/or "Somewhere in America,
there's a street named after my Dad" and/or "11 MPH".

------
rmason
My only personal favorite missing from that list is a local Lansing band, The
Woolies, that cracked the top 100 with a cover of Bo Diddley's Who Do You
Love?

